# Need Resume Help!



## MrsJames (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi ladies, 

I have a resume I have been using for years. Problem is, I've been in the mortgage industry for years. I have always been into makeup and hair of course, but just recently started getting into makeup professionaly. I have applied at several MAC's here in town, but I need to provide them with a resume. I need to update my resume so it's not all about mortgage. I need a new objective. Can anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 30, 2007)

Have you done any make up for others? if yes, consider yourself a free lane MA! 
If your talking about objective as in the resume line: your objective could be to be part of a great creative team.
you obviously have strong oranization and sales skills- That is a big bonus as after all, Mac is a business!


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh, get some tear sheets done or start creating a book- pictures speck louder than words


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 30, 2007)

Me again-lol... you obviously will have to accept a reduced income, so that is something hiring managers consider as well, they see people that come from higher income jobs as a slightly high risk because of the fear that you might not like the pay and return to your other job. make it clear that you are aware of the sacrifice and assure them that they won't waste their time training you! just something to consider.... hope it helps


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 30, 2007)

From my resume`:

*Objective:*  To obtain an exciting and challenging position in retail cosmetics so that I am able to expand my field of work & experience as a Professional Make-Up Artist for print, television, fashion, editorial, video and consumer-based cosmetics services.

HTH!


----------



## MrsJames (Jul 30, 2007)

THanks! Yes, I have plenty of sales, and customer service experience and definitely make a point to show that on my resume. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## MrsJames (Jul 30, 2007)

I have done makeup on others. I have done weddings, engagement pics, prom etc. Should I add that as my work experience? I put my cosmetology school on there so that's good.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsJames* 

 
_I have done makeup on others. I have done weddings, engagement pics, prom etc. Should I add that as my work experience? I put my cosmetology school on there so that's good._

 
Yep, you're headed in the right direction.  Check out my Working Resume & Make-Up Credits blog on my MySpace page - the managers at MAC, Bobbi Brown, Lancome, Face-Stockholm, Christian Dior, and LaMer (interviews I've had this year) all gave me kudos on it.


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsJames* 

 
_I have done makeup on others. I have done weddings, engagement pics, prom etc. Should I add that as my work experience? I put my cosmetology school on there so that's good._

 
In this case you have really strong points- good luck & don't worry too much!


----------

